# just got Luongo



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

i just Luongo today  i am so happy

i will post photos later when he has settled down


----------



## afrobboy (Apr 5, 2009)

*pictures*

well here are some pictures of luongo


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Awwww he's wonderful!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

He is beautiful! I love his cheek patch.


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

Love the name ! Such a handsome boy


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a gorgeous guy  Those are some bright cheek patches


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Quite the beauty!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

wow stunningly gorgeous!!! love his name


----------



## Philby (Apr 23, 2009)

Luongo from the congo?

Very pretty boy


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, he's stunning!


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

Pretty birdie!!


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

skthurley said:


> Love the name ! Such a handsome boy





afrobboy said:


> well here are some pictures of luongo


Ok, I WASNT imagining things when I saw this post. Im sitting there last night watching the playoffs and go "HEY!!!!!!!!!!! That dudes name is a birds name on the boards" I think my husband was ready to commit me. So I had to show your post this am


----------

